# Carbon Monoxide



## rabbit (May 18, 2008)

How does the body rid itself of carbon monoxide? The lungs?

Does deep breathing help rid the body of carbon monoxide?


----------



## Mr G (May 18, 2008)

Yep, Carbon Monoxide is exhaled.  Oxygen is the cure.   The problem with CO is it binds to your hemoglobin better then Oxygen does.  

It's all chemistry (Boyle's Law).  Once the patient is removed from the environment that contains the CO is begins being exhaled.  The whole process can be sped up by putting the patient in a hyperbaric chamber.  The chamber has pure oxygen at pressures higher then the outside atmosphere.  

I hope this helps...


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

Did you know I'm psychic? 

(Joking, but not really)

I know what your going to say before you say it. Does anyone want to test my sixth sense?

I have a question in my mind regarding carbon monoxide. If I ask it I know what the answer will be. It's like I'm talking to you without even it actualy taking place. I am Super Duper Psychic.

Does anyone want me to read their mind?


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2008)

Sure. Read mine. What am I gonna say?


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

Does deep breathing rid the body of carbon monoxide brought on from smoking?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Sure. Read mine. What am I gonna say?


 
Aww you beat me to it.

But while Rabbit is at it, tell me what I am going to say too


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

I'll repeat my question again.... Does deep breathing get rid of carbon monoxide brought on from smoking?


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

I have a psychic feeling you aren't going to respond, shesulsa.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2008)

WRONG. You guessed wrong.

My answer would be ... Ask ... Your ... Doctor.

We can't possibly know what kind of damage has been done, what the level of CO has been inhaled and the source.  If it's smoking there could be other problems as well.

If you're really asking if you can smoke and stay healthy by using deep breathing techniques, I would hazard a guess and say no.

If you're really asking if you can quit smoking now and recover your lungs and the rest of your health by using deep breathing techniques, I'd say there's no way for me to know that without a consult with your doctor.  If you haven't been smoking much and not for long and have no other health issues, the chances sound good.

Smoking cigarettes brings other chemicals into the body besides carbon monoxide so your question is an incomplete one per se.

 See? It's a lot to read! :lol2:


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

I'dont think I am really psychic. I just know how most people would respond to certain questions. So I' don't even have to ask. In my mind I can hear/visualize the end result. So i guess the answer you have is either "No it doesn't" or "No and you shouldn't be smoking"


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

So i predicted right. LOL


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

I do this to my family members all the time. I know them so well. I could make an intellegent guess as how they would respond under certain circumstances. I always think how people like Sylvia Brown makes these crazy predictions without any logic and reason. I find it funny when I find someone who believes in Slyvia Brown and I tell them "I'm psychic too".

The reason of all this was to bring some humor into it. I think it is funny when I predict what people are going to say and then they say it and i tell them "I KNEW IT"

I guess the internet is not very good for psychic predictions.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2008)

rabbit said:


> I'dont think I am really psychic. I just know how most people would respond to certain questions. So I' don't even have to ask. In my mind I can hear/visualize the end result. So i guess the answer you have is either "No it doesn't" or "No and you shouldn't be smoking"


My answer lies below. I don't think it's the mind-reading of others that's your issue ... I think it's accepting the answer you receive as someone's real answer. 

I'm going to read your mind now .... You're thinking it's hard to quit smoking and you've quit several times or found excuses not to and are willing to try even yogic exercises to cleanse your lungs so that you can keep on smoking and don't have to quit.  You're thinking I'm a real witch to say this stuff to you.  You're thinking I can't possibly understand and clearly don't smoke.

Well, you'd be right that I don't smoke.  I can tell you I grew up with smokers in the house and have permanent lung damage because of it.  My lungs do not inflate fully.  I have bronchial tissue which reacts to allergens - this may ultimately lead to emphysema even though I don't smoke.  Because of these breathing problems I am prone to heart disease as well ... and I don't smoke.

So ... if you don't want to quit for yourself, consider quitting for the health of your future children, grandchildren or whatever children will be in your daily life in the future.

:asian:

Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2008)

OH, and ... don't quit your day job.


----------



## rabbit (May 19, 2008)

So since we are both mind readers. How may I be of service to you? How can I help you?
I don't think your a witch. I just don't think i know how to use these forums to my benefit. I ask question about how to kick higher or do the splits (common questions on these forums) and I find myself no closer to my goal. I would like it if we looked into these questions and problems deeply and try to find some special insight that actually helps us get ahead. I know is smoking is bad and wrong. The little voice in my head tells me so, but I decide if i smoke.

How can we  (the people on these forums)  as martial artist help each other become better athletes and better people. You told me what you thought about smoking but did you use your mind reading powers to see how I would respond to that post. Did you think I was going to welcome your advice and apply it to my life without delay. You probably knew I wasn't going to like it. It was just beneath your awareness at the moment and you posted that.If you did have such a capacity to help people in that manner that would be great. If you could say something that would help me quit smoking that would be good. I would like to help people like that. I know what they are going to say or respond but how can we use that to help each other.

Smoking is bad. Science doesn't have all the answer to life. Some science is quackery. I decide to find my own answers to all aspects of my life. I need a place where I can exchange ideas with other people. No matter how crazy it sound or how counter intutive it is. If deep breathing doesn't counteract the bad effects of smoking I want to know why. What EXACTLY is going on here. How does it apply to me. Even if it doesn't it help if we look deeply and use the power of our mind to see what is going on maybe we can understand our bodys more and see why some things work and others don't.


----------



## Mr G (May 19, 2008)

Rabbit:  What are you fishing for?  Someone to say 'go ahead and smoke, just deep breathe afterwards' ?  

Maybe I'm just too new to MT to see some dynamic to this thread that lays below the surface.  I thought you asked how the body gets rid of carbon monoxide.  
The way you get carbon monoxide out, is to stop exposing the lungs to it.  Deep breathing contaminated air will not clear it out.  It all has to do with basic chemistry: You have to look at the partial pressure of each chemical.  Google Boyle's law.  I can go into as much detail as you'd like.  But, this is just a fact. You can can use that information to make whatever decision you'd like.  

As a Nurse, as a friend, or as a mature adult I cannot tell you to stop smoking nor encourage you to keep it up.   You're a grown up, you know the risks and the benefits: you decide.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2008)

rabbit said:


> If deep breathing doesn't counteract the bad effects of smoking I want to know why.


 
Because smoking is not inhaling CO2, it is Tobacco smoke, tar and nicotine. The longer and more you smoke the worse it gets.

As for your Psychic ability, I would worry less about that and devote more time to actual study of what smoking does to the body.

If you smoke enough the only thing deep breathing is going to do is make you cough because your lungs are trying to expel the crap you have put in them.

Smoking = Unhealthy
Psychic claims = silly
Not getting to the point = annoying


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2008)

rabbit said:


> Did you know I'm psychic?
> 
> (Joking, but not really)
> 
> ...





rabbit said:


> I have a psychic feeling you aren't going to respond, shesulsa.





rabbit said:


> I'dont think I am really psychic. I just know how most people would respond to certain questions. So I' don't even have to ask. In my mind I can hear/visualize the end result. So i guess the answer you have is either "No it doesn't" or "No and you shouldn't be smoking"



Then why'd you bother asking?

Are you trying to debunk someone's claim that they can use deep breathing techniques to "clear the body of poisons?"  Or are you trying to get someone to say "smoking is OK?"

Sorry, smoking is clearly shown to be unhealthy.  There's no magic technique to undue the ingestion of toxins.  I've read several articles that suggest that the lungs can clear themselves of the built-up accumulation of tar and other stuff over time... but not with deep breathing alone.

I presume that if you're a member here on MT you're over 18.  Make your own decisions.


----------



## rabbit (May 27, 2008)

I would like you to read this article on T-Nation

I was reading it out loud and I was luaghing my butt off. I think it relates to what I am trying to say.

http://www.t-nation.com/article/features/discoveries_2


Deep breathing doesn't rid the body of carbon monoxide? Prove it! There is no evidence to say that it does or doesn't so why do you automatically think it doesn't?


----------



## bluekey88 (May 27, 2008)

Here, let's try this.

Deep breathing proabably DOES rid the body of CO...however, YOU do not get the benefit of the O2 from the deep breathing.

WHY you ask?  Simple, Carbon Monoxide is an unstable molecule.  Carbon dioxide (CO2) is stable.  Unstable molecules tend to want to get to their stable forms whenever possible.  In the case of CO, it goes around grabbing oxygen molecules so taht it can convert to CO2.

If the CO is in your body, it will take the oxygen from your blood to become CO2...thus depriving you of the oxygen your body needs  to function.

THAT is the proglem.  CO doesn't poison you so much as it allows you to suffocate.

Deep breathing will clear ou the CO by converting it to CO2, but you're still lacking O2 to get the job done.

So, smoking = bad.  the articel, whiel amusing had little bearing on the current discussion.  Still not sure what ti si you're looking for here.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2008)

There is a whole lot more in Cigarette smoke than CO to worry about ad CO is pretty dangerous as bluekey88 described. 

What's in a Cigarette

Let&#8217;s see what do you get form Cigarette smoke carbon monoxide, tar, arsenic, lead, cyanide, formaldehyde and ammonia, for starters I am sure deep breathing is equally as succesful at getting rid of all of them as it is CO.

Cigarette smoke contains about 4,000 chemical agents, including over 60 carcinogens 

Now you want to believe you found the secret to healthy smoking and live in a fantasy land that you and you alone figured it out you go right ahead and smoke away 

But before that you might want to read these

Fact Sheet - Cigarette Smoking-Related Mortality

Smoking 101 Fact Sheet

Smoking Related Diseases Tips

List of smoking-related diseases expanded

Oh and I don't think deep breathing will help this, these are pictures of lungs by the way.
Right Healthy - Left Smoker

Now quit wasting everyone&#8217;s time trying to prove that something as UNHEALTHY as smoking can be made all better by deep breathing. It can't deal with it and move on.


----------



## shesulsa (May 27, 2008)

I think the key here is ... WHAT you are INHALING when you BREATHE DEEPLY.  

IF you are inhaling clean air free of smoke and other pollutants then it will rid the body of carbon monoxide related to CO poisoning.

BUT ... you are smoking which means you have more going into you than CO ... much more.

Have a nice day.


----------

